# Kenpo instructor in north carolina



## WILKESBOROKENPO (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello everyone i have posted on here a few months ago about finding a teacher but havent had any luck i want to learn ed parkers kenpo very bad ive been boxing and training in wing chun kung fu for a few years but last year i seen one of larry tatums dvds and it was spectacular kenpo is a wonderful art i must learn it  i have been training with some dvds but i want to find a instructor i live in a small town in north carolina but there are some big cities a couple hours away i have looked and looked but no luck if anyone knows a instructor in north carolina and his contact information i would be most greatful my email address is sifucurt@charter.net or if you cant give out his contact information please give him mine good luck and peace to everyone in the kenpo family

                                                             curt


----------

